# Carp Fly-Fishing



## Fishingislife (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm seeing if I can get a little help if possible. I recently moved to the Rochester area, and I am having a little trouble finding water that is wade-able that I can fly fish for carp. I'm not looking for your honey holes or what you use, I'm just looking for a creek/river I can go explore after work. Any help is appreciated and happy fishing!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have to think the Clinton has Carp in it. If you find a Mulberry tree that overhangs the river, some dark-purple yarn-flies work great when the berries are dropping.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Most streams around you probably have carp in them at some point.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I have to think the Clinton has Carp in it. If you find a Mulberry tree that overhangs the river, some dark-purple yarn-flies work great when the berries are dropping.


My go to carp fly has always been a Muzzy...


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Do a search on "carp fishing" and you will find a lot of info. Most of what you are looking for is in the Warm Water forum.


----------



## dominicblondeau12345 (Jun 24, 2016)

Clinton should hold decent carp


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

